
A crossword based on the Adobe password leak - mdisraeli
http://zed0.co.uk/crossword/
======
apitaru
This is a great implementation, and super fun in many levels. Thanks for
whipping this up.

(meta: yes, just a simple comment to say its great. Lets not forget to post
these as well once in a while)

~~~
sugerman
And don't forget to pat yourself on the back when you do!

------
aviraldg
[http://www.xkcd.com/1286/](http://www.xkcd.com/1286/)

~~~
trout
It looks like the explain xkcd community finally cracked the codes:
[http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php?title=1286:_Encryp...](http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php?title=1286:_Encryptic)

Check out the discussion - it took a while to find a solution to the last 3.

------
joshguthrie
Surprised to find "Marseille" in the 701-800 :D

According to LastPass, "The following 114 hint(s) were used by 470 other
people that share your password.". I wonder where I'm gonna find mine :D

Though this has a therapeutic effect: I'm not the only sucker to use a brand
as my to-go password.

brb, changing my HN password

------
idProQuo
One of mine was "password1". All the hints were things like "usual",
"standard" and "the one I use everywhere". Although not unexpected, this is
scary: Not only are people using the same password everywhere, they're using
THIS password everyone.

~~~
thaumasiotes
I find it fairly disturbing that so many hints are of the form, "the password
is "<word>". That isn't better than not having one.

~~~
esrauch
Adobe accounts are something that many have acquired over the years just to
get some free trial or something. A very large number of them are totally
useless if compromised since there is no actually value or information tied to
the account.

It is actually in some ways safer to use this method (password hint of
"password is x") than to reuse the same passwords on other sites. Anyone who
used a shared password now has to worry about all their other accounts, which
are ones that actually matter.

------
michaelt
If you already have the answers right, the 'check' button appears not to work,
but actually it highlights only those cells which are wrong, so if you've got
it right it won't highlight anything.

Ben: Maybe when you get everything right it could give you a big green tick or
something?

~~~
zed0
I've changed it slightly so that when you click check it highlights correct
squares in green. I might add a tick later, though that probably won't be
until Monday.

------
e12e
Doesn't seem to be working for me - neither in Iceweasel (Firefox) 25 or
chromium (30) :-/

~~~
zed0
Strange, it works fine for me in Chromium 30.0.1599.66 (225456) on Arch. In
what way is it not working?

~~~
e12e
Now it's working fine. I wasn't seeing the crosswords - so I assume a problem
with the cdn.

[edit: maybe coupled with some local caching that prevented it from being
fixed as soon as it might/should have]

------
Zariel
This is great, yet sobering that people still use awful passwords.

~~~
ilyanep
Even better is that some people just use the password as the password hint.

~~~
coyotebush
I only noticed one password hint that exactly matched the password -- I'd have
thought that would be disallowed. Plenty of hints that were the password plus
one character, reversed, etc.

------
davidcelis
Kinda weird that the crossword is case sensitive and only works with lowercase
letters. Funny idea, though.

~~~
KMBredt
There are passwords with uppercase letters and the puzzle distincts between
those. e.g.: password is wrong but Password is correct.

------
x0n
Hmm, rendering is broken. Missing grid lines, misaligned; unusable. I presume
this is CDN issues?

~~~
zed0
This sounds like it could well have been a CDN issue, I'm pretty sure that
everything is now cached by CloudFlare if you want to try again.

------
mdisraeli
Talking to them now about CDNs and other means to handle the increased load -
Sorry everyone!

~~~
zed0
I've set up CloudFlare now, hopefully when the DNS settings propagate it
should solve most of the issues my (pretty puny) webserver has been having.

~~~
klapinat0r
_UPDATE: Working great now. Really neat idea and great UX. Kudos :)_

Could you list them here? They don't seem to be added to your nameserver yet:

    
    
      # dig @ns1.uwcs.co.uk zed0.co.uk
      zed0.co.uk.             600     IN      A       137.205.210.240
    
      # dig @8.8.8.8 zed0.co.uk
      zed0.co.uk.             506     IN      A       137.205.210.240
    
      # whois 137.205.210.240 | grep descr: | head -n 1
      descr:          Campus network for University of Warwick
    

Looking forward to seeing your submission :)

EDIT: dns updated:

    
    
      # dig @mary.ns.cloudflare.com zed0.co.uk
      zed0.co.uk.             300     IN      A       108.162.198.99
      zed0.co.uk.             300     IN      A       108.162.199.99
    

CloudFlare reports:

    
    
      Website is offline
      Error 522

~~~
zed0
The nameservers they've given me are: mary.ns.cloudflare.com
paul.ns.cloudflare.com Hopefully Cloudflare can actually get the pages to load
in order to serve them up. If it doesn't look like solving itself soon I'll
look at some better hosting.

------
matthewmacleod
Lovely UX, and I'm so glad someone did that. Kudos!

